# Furminator!



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

I think the Furminator dog brush is awesome! I brush my dogs with it once a week, I don't have little balls of hair collecting in the corners of my house anymore. It's wonderful! Has anyone else used it?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i'm a dog groomer and i use it almost every day! we love it! very much worth the money


----------

